# 1 in 5 rules



## california-bighorn (Dec 30, 2011)

When exchanging thru TPI are there any restrictions (like RCI) to exchanging back into the same resort within any time period?  Specifically, do the Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace impose that you can only exchange into their resorts once in a five year period?


----------



## TPIRep (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello- sorry for the delayed reply...TPI has no restrictions on where or when you travel through exchange or how many times you might exchange to a specific resort or destination. If you have a week banked with us and we have the week you want to travel on available for exchange you may confirm it.


----------

